# oak trim, door, and floor



## tate8 (Sep 13, 2010)

Which colors go best with oak. My furnishings are warm colors.


----------



## bigcaat (Sep 23, 2010)

tate8 said:


> Which colors go best with oak. My furnishings are warm colors.


What color is your oak stained? Light natural, sort of a reddish (most common) or dark? You have pics? 

Caat


----------

